# Is this a Ghost Shrimp?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

Is this a Ghost Shrimp? I saw in another thread without pictures, that a shrimp with red bands on it's antennae and pincers might be a prawn.

Notice this shrimp has very long arms with pincers on them and the red bands on it's antennae and claws. When I got them they were sort of clear, but now you can't see into them and they're colored. The one in the picture ate another of it's same kind while it was alive.


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

they are... mine gets solid like that too..


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

yes, that camel back.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

! agree, it looks like a ghost shrimp. Did they not label them where you got them from?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks to be a ghost shrimp to me. I've never seen those red bands on the antennae before. But then again I never looked that closely. 

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

My Ghost Shrimp were never that color. Always stayed clear. They did have the red bands on the antennae though.


----------

